# Диастаз остистых отростков



## Жанна В (17 Сен 2011)

Добрый день! На УЗИ в 3 триместре беременности (32 нед.). выявлен диастах (3,7 мм) остистых отростков шейных позвонков позвоночника плода. Что это означает, что нам ждать и куда в первую очередь обращаться? Спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Сен 2011)

Диастаз означает отдаление отростков  относительно  друг друга. У взрослых такая картина бывает при компрессионном переломе. В вашем случае, думаю,  из-за наклоненной к груди головы ребенка. Думаю, ничего страшного нет, но я не неонатолог и не педиатр, поэтому мое мнение не является  безапелляционным, я могу ошибаться. Поспрашивайте у врачей на форумах неонатологов и педиатров, они более компетентны в этих вопросах.


----------



## Жанна В (19 Сен 2011)

Спасибо!


----------

